# b26 transmission problems



## pizzaisgood14 (Apr 15, 2009)

works perfectly in forward gears, has no power in reverse. machine has 900 hours on it and has hydrostatic transmission. wont even back up with a full load. changed filters and fluid, made no difference. Any ideas?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pizzaisgood14 _
> *works perfectly in forward gears, has no power in reverse. machine has 900 hours on it and has hydrostatic transmission. wont even back up with a full load. changed filters and fluid, made no difference. Any ideas? *


Welcome to Tractor Forum Pizza! My first thoughts woud be to check and verify proper adjustment of the reverse hydro pedal linkage.


----------



## pizzaisgood14 (Apr 15, 2009)

the linkages look to be intact and everything seems to be there.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

In that case, I am thinking pump hydrostatic pump pressure may be an issue. When was the last time the transmission oil and filter(s), and suction screen was replaced/cleaned? Replacing it may not fix or improve this problem if the pump is weak or going bad.


----------

